# '14 Cruze TD Cold Air Intake Idea



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

What's worth it to you? Noise or a power gain? You may hear the turbo a bit better but that would be about it. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

money_man said:


> What's worth it to you? Noise or a power gain? You may hear the turbo a bit better but that would be about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Well I'm hoping for a bit more power, not expecting much. But I'm sure I'll also enjoy the noise.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd say if you want power ... go for the CAI, but then again, how much difference would a CAI make on a Diesel? If you want better MPG, go with a "warm air" intake. From what I've been reading, the theory behind the WAI is that if there is already warmer air coming into the intake, your ECU will "lean out" the fuel because it thinks the car is already warmed up and needs less fuel in the heat, so you'll use less. It certainly sounds like a great idea, but I don't have a Cruze anymore to put it to the test. I was thinking about installing a warm air intake on the Cadillac though, because it would be interesting to see if it would actually work! Anything I could do to get the MPG up in that beast would be greatly appreciated. And even though I have a Volt now and can't do any mods per se, I really miss my Cruze Eco 6MT. It truly was a fun car to drive and the mileage was beyond what I expected to get on average.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

spaycace said:


> I'd say if you want power ... go for the CAI, but then again, how much difference would a CAI make on a Diesel? If you want better MPG, go with a "warm air" intake. From what I've been reading, the theory behind the WAI is that if there is already warmer air coming into the intake, your ECU will "lean out" the fuel because it thinks the car is already warmed up and needs less fuel in the heat, so you'll use less. It certainly sounds like a great idea, but I don't have a Cruze anymore to put it to the test. I was thinking about installing a warm air intake on the Cadillac though, because it would be interesting to see if it would actually work! Anything I could do to get the MPG up in that beast would be greatly appreciated. And even though I have a Volt now and can't do any mods per se, I really miss my Cruze Eco 6MT. It truly was a fun car to drive and the mileage was beyond what I expected to get on average.


Well I was kinda hesitant on going towards a short ram intake(hot air) mostly because of how hot this motor already gets on short distances. Cars run better on cold air, that's one of the reasons why stock intake is the way it is. I'm just sure how well that would do on a diesel like you said, spaycace. I do know it would sound pretty awesome. I've done many custom intakes on gas cars with successful outcomes. I may just go a head and tackle this one for the heck of it.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

Well I have come up with a parts list.
- Spectre 8131 Black 3" Cone Air Filter
- Spectre Performance 8771 3-3/2.5" Intake Coupler
- Upgr8 Universal Outside Diameter Polished Aluminum Pipe (3.0"(76MM), 45 Degree)
- Spectre Performance 9499 3" 90 Degree Mandrel Intake Tube
- Spectre 9541 Black 3.5"-3" Coupler/Reducer

I believe this is all I will need. And its gonna cost just under $100 with free shipping from Amazon.

If I end up tackling this and the results are good I will make a full guide with pictures.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Well. I can tell you that diesels in general respond better to huge intake tubes and massive exhausts as they don't rely on scavenging as much as smaller gas motors or the fine tuned size of intakes gas motors need to work best. 

Does the cruze diesel exhibit the same responses? Depends on how much the factory gave you.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

170-3tree said:


> Well. I can tell you that diesels in general respond better to huge intake tubes and massive exhausts as they don't rely on scavenging as much as smaller gas motors or the fine tuned size of intakes gas motors need to work best.
> 
> Does the cruze diesel exhibit the same responses? Depends on how much the factory gave you.


Well I did an experiment yesterday, I took out the intake box and just stuck a cone filter on the end of the intake. The throttle seemed to be a lil more responsive but not by much. Now I'm curious how the cold intake will preform. 
I'm going to order all the parts I need on friday and go from there. Hoping for a successful outcome.

UPDATE: I have ordered the parts from my local Autozone instead, saved like $20. Everything will be in tomorrow.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm interested to see how this goes ...


----------



## bigd3960 (May 3, 2015)

How did it go? Any pics?


----------

